# A New Bench and Vise



## MillersvilleProf (Jul 8, 2020)

Let me preface this by saying I am not the most organized person on the planet. The Covid thing did provide on benefit in that I was homebound for a few months which left me with time to work on my basement workshop. Before moving from North Dakota to Pennsylvania my main hobby was gunstocking with an interest in flintlock longrifles. In the almost five years that I have been here there has been little time for hobbies and I am only just now starting to get back into the swing of things. Last fall I bought an old 1950's vintage kitchen cabinet at a thrift store and found a heavy laminated maple to on Craigslist. I had some time to repaint the cabinet and refinish the top. 

My big 14 Columbian vise was once again available for my use and a vintage Taiwanese knockoff of a Wilton (actually a very nice vise) was placed on the other corner. I like this smaller vise for fine metal work and the big Columbian is used initially for heavy stock removal and inletting barrels in squared up stock blanks. For the finer stock shaping I added a Wilton Pow R Arm to the center of the bench with heavy threaded inserts so it can be removed as needed. I made an adapter for it to fit my vintage Versa Vise which is my favorite vise for stock shaping. If you do not have a Pow R Arm they are a beautiful thing.

Excuse the mess. I am in the process of getting wall cabinets mounted and organizers for the drawers, but nobody ever accused me of being an organized man.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 9, 2020)

MillersvilleProf said:


> but nobody ever accused me of being an organized man.



That makes 2 of us !


----------

